# when to switch to adult dog food ?



## brad91x (Dec 20, 2012)

i was wondering how long i should keep dozer on puppy food ? he is almost 9 months old and is 75lbs. and i know they arnt a large breed but would it be ok to feed him diamond large breed ? thats what my friends feed there boys??


----------



## nthn79 (Dec 5, 2012)

ours is 7/8 months, and has been on Acana since we got him at 6 months. He hasn't been on puppy food at our house, and all ours are on the same food. Moses is our middle dog at 40 pounds now, but our two older dogs are both 80 and 85 pounds respectively. I think if you are feeding a high quality food that is what is most important.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I stopped Cain on puppy food and went adult at around 6 months. He's done fine on adult. They are not large breed dogs you are correct so why not buy diamond for adult dogs? I personally feed 4Health from tractor supply co and both mine and have done wonderful on it. But food choice is about what you can afford. I recommend going to the health and nutrition section and look at the food rating chart in the stickies.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brad91x (Dec 20, 2012)

i checked out the chart on foods and the diamond had a score of 99 A . plus they sell it hear in town where i live


----------

